# My new baguette ❤️❤️❤️



## sjr1974

Hi all. Mostly a lurker here but just wanted to share my new baguette in lambskin, purchased in store today.  I remember wanting one so badly when they were popular but as a young 20 something I couldn't justify the cost.  Here I am 20 years later with one of my favorite bag purchases ever. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## IntheOcean

sjr1974 said:


> Hi all. Mostly a lurker here but just wanted to share my new baguette in lambskin, purchased in store today.  I remember wanting one so badly when they were popular but as a young 20 something I couldn't justify the cost.  Here I am 20 years later with one of my favorite bag purchases ever. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 4895353


Beautiful bag in its elegance and simplicity! Congrats on finally getting the bag you had lusted after for so many years.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Congratulations and this baguette  is a stunner ❤️❤️


----------



## Snowshoe42

Beautiful bag.


----------



## thkred

I love this new style baguette....I saw this version in the Fendi boutique here in Phoenix.  I spotted online this bag with pink/black combo which I love.


----------



## Venessa84

Classic, beauty! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Megs

Beautiful Baguette!! Enjoy her, such a classic!


----------



## goldenbraid

Your bag is soooo cute! I've always wanted one but your seems like the perfect one! I love how it's black and the leather looks absolutely stunning. Good for you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

It's  really pretty & getting  to buy it finally  after  so long must be incredibly  satisfying!


----------



## ElenaTS

sjr1974 said:


> Hi all. Mostly a lurker here but just wanted to share my new baguette in lambskin, purchased in store today.  I remember wanting one so badly when they were popular but as a young 20 something I couldn't justify the cost.  Here I am 20 years later with one of my favorite bag purchases ever. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 4895353


Wow!! Your new bag ROCKS! ENJOY.


----------



## nicole.li

congratulations, and lovely bag! It's never too late!


----------



## sjr1974

thkred said:


> I love this new style baguette....I saw this version in the Fendi boutique here in Phoenix.  I spotted online this bag with pink/black combo which I love.


The pink and black is divine in person. If I didn't already have 2 pink bags, I'd have purchased it.  It is truly stunning. I hope you get to see it


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Just have to share my new white beauty here too - I love this bag!!   The leather is so squishy and divine!


----------



## lilone

ATLbagaddict said:


> Just have to share my new white beauty here too - I love this bag!!   The leather is so squishy and divine!


Is that the mini size?  It is soooo beautiful!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

lilone said:


> Is that the mini size?  It is soooo beautiful!


Thank you!!  It's the medium actually!  Such a perfect size


----------



## onionqueen79

Lovely bag! Love the color and the leather.


----------



## pretty_wommon

Congratulations! Beautiful baguette!


----------



## Greentea

So gorgeous


----------



## fendigal

Both of those are lovely and with those colors you can wear them anytime.


----------



## demicouture

Such a great classic. The baguette has always been one of the best bags ever made, love it! Enjoy it


----------



## Greentea

sjr1974 said:


> Hi all. Mostly a lurker here but just wanted to share my new baguette in lambskin, purchased in store today.  I remember wanting one so badly when they were popular but as a young 20 something I couldn't justify the cost.  Here I am 20 years later with one of my favorite bag purchases ever. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 4895353


I love it! I have not seen this model online!


----------



## vesna

beautiful and exciting !!!! Congratulations, you will love it forever. I changed so many bags but never sold a Fendi


----------

